# Don't get caught by this one...



## coejane (May 29, 2017)

This winter we drove down to portugal. We just crossed the border from Spain into portugal on a section of motorway, got our ticket around 17:30 and parked up for the night on the next aire. Next morning we got back on the road and were soon at the next toll booth. Our ticket was rejected. We pressed on the help button... long story short. Don't pass the night on Portuguese motorway. Ticket is only valid 12 hours - easily exceeded with winter daylight hours. Cost us 86 euros. Peeved.


----------



## chrismilo (May 29, 2017)

You might say  '' Next time Aire on the side of caution ''      sorry


----------



## izwozral (May 29, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> You might say  '' Next time Aire on the side of caution ''      *sorry*



And so you should be.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 29, 2017)

Sorry for being a bit dim - but why were you charged €86?

:rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2: :rolleyes2:


----------

